
Show HN: Goofys – a faster s3fs written in Go - khc
https://github.com/kahing/goofys
======
khc
I started learning Go a month ago and wrote goofys in it as an exercise.
Looking for feedbacks from Go best practices as well as usefulness of reduced-
POSIX filesystems.

